# Found on my computer pics of my haunted cubicle I forgot about!



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

How spooky. Love it.  We decorated with big spiders, spiderwebs, a scary witch and some furry drop down spiders. That was it though.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

That looked great - wish we could've done that where I worked. We were already zombies, so I guess that was 'decoration' enough!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice !!!


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

Awesome! At my old job, we had halloween decorating contests. Each department would decorate an area and the week before halloween, everyone would go around and vote for the best one. Ours was a graveyard. One guy had old fencing so we put that around, laid some mulch on top of garbage bags and had tombstones, some lit up skeletons and a fog machine. We didn't win though we did come in 2nd. That is definitely one thing I miss about that job!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks great! I'm always tempted to bring my "decor" to the office, but you never know how people are going to react. In fact that reminds me of a story:

I own a small business that I used to run out of my house. I hired my first employee a couple years ago. One day, not long after he was hired, he wandered into the basement and came upon my Halloween decorations. I had three bucky skeletons, tombstones and my demons. He wondered if he hired on with a serial killer.

I did not find out until years later that he was in a panic, but in the end all was well...


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Is decorating the same as hiding the props your wife has forbidden you to buy??? If so I decorate my office right up to Halloween day.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

That's some really great decor for the office. I have to admit that in my office, we tend to get carried away a little. It's great! We have decorations in all departments, and a halloween costume contest the day closet to Halloween (when it falls on a weekend), in which everyone gets to dress up at work. It's really cool. Next year, I really want to put up foam facade walls outside my office in the hallway like a dungeon. Having hanging skeletons and such around my door with some hanging lanterns. I guess we'll see what time holds cause I'm always busy decorating my house up until the last minute!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Years ago, we could ecorate our cubicals and offices at work. It was great. I had models hanging from the ceiling and would put up Christmas lights and, of course, decorate for Halloween. Some nice crepe paper, a blucky, and some of that fun OTC graveyard wallpaper.

These days, I work from home, so you all know how I decorate my "office" for Halloween!!


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sorry, but the thought of working in a cubicle is scary enough!!!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Fabulous!!! For obvious reasons, grim reapers are frowned upon in the ER.... but I would if I could!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hooch, you have the real thing around. 
when i worked at the beauty shop, i got to dress the window. i had these stick characters i would dress and put up. for halloween i had a witch and a scarecrow.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OMG that looks so super cute!! I love the way you decorated your area! Its great how you showed your spirit at your job I do something similar in my office. I work in the office of a school and during Halloween the little ones come through trick or treating. I always do up my office with lights and fog and loud music and I bring in lots of life size props. The kids get such a kick out of it and so do the adults. I do lights and music and the whole kit and kaboodle Good for you for decorating and I cant wait to see the pictures from this year*


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome. I wish my work would allow me to decorate. I am in a labratory with blood, so biohazard regulationslimit decorations.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks really good! I started decorating my office last year. I'd like to do even more this year. We had quite a few people decorate their cubicles last year because I started the "Boo-ing" and it was a HUGE hit.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the decor!!! My boss dosen't belive in Halloween, but....she respects the fact that I do. I don't catch any flack from her and I Love my job, (a radio DJ) so we all get along great. Can't ask for more than that.


----------

